# muscle gain



## adavison31 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just getting started in trying to bulk myself up.I'm six foot and don't really have much shape to my frame.i.e beanpole!! Looking to get a lot larger and wider.What are the exercises that would really bulk my shoulders,chest and arms out?

Any advice would be appreciated.Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

adavison31 said:


> I'm just getting started in trying to bulk myself up.I'm six foot and don't really have much shape to my frame.i.e beanpole!! Looking to get a lot larger and wider.What are the exercises that would really bulk my shoulders,chest and arms out?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.Cheers


I was the same when I started out, 6'7" and only 13st.

try do as much core movements in your workout like deadlifts, military press, squats, bench press as possible dont spend time doing isolated movements till you've bulked up more

these are whats going to really build you up and dont over train! its hard not to get carried away at first but if you over do it every time you hit the gym its going to be counter productive

i do day

1 - Chest

2 - Back

3 - Legs

4 - Shoulders

5 - Arms

say for a chest day

5 x Flat Bench, Start heavy so you fail on 6 reps and drop the weight a bit each set

3 x Incline or Decline dumbbell bench heavy to light

3 x flies

then thats it, leave the gym. get some rest

Get a cheep weight gain shake and tons of it drink between every meal and after every meal

eat good, ditch junk food.

Putting weight on when your slim is a struggle to start with but gets easyer the bigger you get. stick at it and you will get bigger much bigger

Good luck

Sam


----------

